# Why not commercial?



## JDesCotes (Mar 1, 2014)

I bottled my first batch of skeeter pee about 3 weeks ago and everybody who tastes it absolutely loves it, even the non wine drinkers! I myself prefer it to any white wine I've tried to date. 

I live in Canada and have been thinking...why is "lemon wine" not available commercially?? Buying all ingredients at costco averages $0.50 per 750ml bottle. The cheapest white wine you can buy at the LCBO is $8.00. Assuming the government takes 50% in taxes (I'm guessing on that) that is still $3.50 per bottle profit! And I'm sure commercial wineries could get lemon and sugar at a much cheaper price... Increasing their profit more...

This seems like an unexploited gold mine to me...

*side note: I'm starting two more batches this week to keep up with friends and families demands...*


----------



## grapeman (Mar 2, 2014)

You only figured in a single cost. Don't forget packaging (bottles, labels, corks, capsules, etc.), equipment costs for processing the stuff, a building, interest, etc, etc, etc. The profit margin might be pennies on the bottle if you don't figure any labor in at all.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 2, 2014)

and all the permits,and license will set you back tons of cash.


----------



## Moose-tache (Mar 2, 2014)

JDesCotes does raise a good point. Lemon Wines have been a hit with all my friends as well, But i have not seen anything like that represented in stores.


----------



## JDesCotes (Mar 2, 2014)

The point im trying to make is that If grape wines can be highly profitable, and lemon wines cost far less in raw resources to make... Wouldn't it be more profitable to make lemon?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 2, 2014)

my take..
a profitable product is only profitable if you sale enough of it.
meaning you have to have viable customers to buy said product.
next time your in grocery store are wine store, look at how many fruit wines are for sale in relation to grape wines for sale..
most think wine can only be made from grapes.
create a demand, and then there will be a supply...
creating a demand and getting consumers to shell out money for something they dont know is a hard thing to do.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 2, 2014)

It is available. Dave's hard lemon aid. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## JDesCotes (Mar 2, 2014)

"Hard lemonade" isn't "lemon wine". Hard lemonades are normally just lemonade with vodka added and way too much sugar. 

The two taste completely different.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 2, 2014)

So all do tell! What does skeeter pee actually taste like? I have have yet to make a batch... That might be next on my list. Everyone loves my tropical daze already it has citrusy notes even though there isn't any citrus in it. I didn't add any lemon or anything. 


Carolyn


----------



## JDesCotes (Mar 2, 2014)

Skeeterpee tastes like a very light and fruity white wine. You barely even notice the lemon when it's first bottled, it's just a nice lingering taste. 

Hard to explain... Make a batch, I'm sure you will love it too! 

Just be aware, it's NOTHING like hard lemonades! 

Oh, I also used about 1/2 the sugar called for when back sweetening and love the result.


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 2, 2014)

I have no idea whether or not this would be profitable but if it was commercially made and sold in supermarkets as opposed to wine stores (so the ABV might need to be reduced a little for it to sold in some states) then you would not be competing with wine drunk by wine drinkers but with beer. It would not be sold as a wine but but as a fun summer drink. That changes the game and that game may mean that more people likely to try it... But I know nothing about marketing or about business.


----------



## Julie (Mar 2, 2014)

I am thinking this is something that could be made by the small local wineries but I would use caution. I believe Lon either has the name trademarked or the recipe.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 2, 2014)

JDesCotes said:


> Skeeterpee tastes like a very light and fruity white wine. You barely even notice the lemon when it's first bottled, it's just a nice lingering taste.
> 
> Hard to explain... Make a batch, I'm sure you will love it too!
> 
> ...




Thanks for the feedback! Yes that's why I asked about it... Where does this fruitiness come from if not using a slurry? I may not make this from a previous batch as right now all my whites are past the mid point in fermentation. I currently have a Gewurtztraminer and Liebfraumilch going. If not using a slurry what yeast strain(s) have you used?


Carolyn


----------



## JDesCotes (Mar 2, 2014)

Ec-1118 works well I've read though I've only made it from the gross lees of a reisling using k1-v116 as it's starter.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmmm I have some top up stuff with lees in the fridge available from my Liebfraumilch... I could give it a try and if it doesn't work pitch some fresh yeast.


Carolyn


----------



## jdmyers (Mar 2, 2014)

the first thing youll want to do when u drink it is start another batch. the when u start adding berries to it and make dragon blood you will be completely addicted


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh I am already addicted to DB! Lol I am making my third batch of that! I just thought I'd try something different as well! I was eying the lime cordial at they grocery store today and thinking that might also be a nice addition!


Carolyn


----------



## GreginND (Mar 2, 2014)

Unfortunately Lemons don't grow in North Dakota. So I won't be making this commercially.


----------

